# Shout out to Nicodemus



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

Well Nic just got back from 2 weeks of looking for a spike elk but with no luck but thought of you and how much you'd of loved this hunt and country. It wasn't a muzzleloader hunt (modern rifle) but I posted here for 2 reasons one Ik now you hang out here and 2 even though they don't have a general muzzleloading season they give out 13 any bull tags for what they call a QUAILTY hunt from the 1 Oct thru 10 Oct  ( about 400 applied last year) so I will be putting in next year even iffin I have to go it alone so far none of my buds want to put in with me yet.  that might change  

As I WNADERED around the first week I couldn't hunt ( my bud had a ANY BULL tag so he could hunt) but took the time to scout and learn the lay of the land.  For some strange reason  you came to mind and I just knew a few pics would probablt make your mouth drool 

Looking out from close to camp


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

We were camped at the 3480 ft mark and yoou'd better have your lungs,leg and knees in good shape cause it can get a bit steep. I did limit myself to how steep and to always try to go up to hunt so if I did get something it was a down hill pack out. One area I decided I didn't need to go might be getting smarter in my old age


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

We hadn't had any measurable rain in over 90 days and they were talkin closing season due to the fire risk but then the weather change and we got some needed  rain. Time to set up camp ... " now let me see how did this thange go up ?"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

You put enough old guys together and sooner or later they remember how it went Now to make it comfy and get ready .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

The next morning we awaken to a change in the weather and what I thought was a wonderful site


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

Well it's opening morning for my bud Nick with his any bull tag he got to start 5 days before general season started. I can't hunt yet but I can take the Nikon for a walk and start scouting and learnin the area and I ain't dissappointed There's fresh track to be found and I know it's going to be a long5 day wait till I can start packin the Ruger No. 1 in 270 I'm finding droppings ever where and tracks and beds. You can bet I was pumped


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2012)

When I get through droolin` at all these pictures, I`ll make a comment! You have a beautiful world out there, Mike!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

Found a track and we were undecided if it was a Wolf or a Cougar we even broke out a book I thought Cougar cause I see no toenail marks but the toes don't seem round enough for a cat?? . It's about a big as my hand?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

Got some more Nic and I figured when you saw these you might need a new keyboard cause yours was all wet 

Weather changed over night and turned warm (around mid to high 30s at night up to about 50 during the day) and our snow turned to rain and mud and it was like aliens had come down and took all the elk away, no tracks nothing My season starts and it's still raining but I'm out pushin these 61 year old legs and other then kind of tired at night no ackes and pains   2 of the guys had to leave on Wed whick just left me and Nick to ourselves. Plenty of food and wood we didn't care. But still no luck till the next to our last night and that day I cut fresh tracks of 10 or 12 that had come thru during the night but I lost them in the thick timber and never figured out where they's gone


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

Hunted hard one more day and never cut any more fresh track. Some might call it a bad hunt 3 special tag drawn and no one fired a shot but as in all hunting you have to have some luck sometime and be in the just the right spot but even though it didn't happen I got to see a lot of new country up close and personalable and you can bet next year I'll be putting in for 1 of those "ANY BULL MUZZLELOADER ONLT HUNTS ( old style onlyno scopes or inclosed nipple ones are legal) We have to pick a weapon and season so even if I don't get drawn I have to hunt with the Hawkins but I'll have a plan B ready. 

Till then I guess I'll just set back cross my fingers and think back and look a some of these pics and wait  Maybe next year luck will be on myside and iffin I'm still wakin up, breathin and no one is shovelin dirt on me it'll be my year to get drawn and find that "MONSTER IN THE WOODS " and I'll take him with my HAWKINS like I did the buck last year   Probably will just be me next year and I do believe I'll miss my wood cutters and splitters 

Well FREIND hope you enjoyed the trip and pics. Check the photo forum later on I may have a few other scenery shots  posted there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Found a track and we were undecided if it was a Wolf or a Cougar we even broke out a book I thought Cougar cause I see no toenail marks but the toes don't seem round enough for a cat?? . It's about a big as my hand?



That there is a wolf track.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2012)

I tell you what, I could just about find myself a home out there. Mighty purty country, with my kind of weather too. Havin` turkeys out there is the icin` on the cake. 

Ya`ll make a fine lookin` camp too. `Preciate the pics, Mike. One of these days I hope I can make the trip out there...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I tell you what, I could just about find myself a home out there. Mighty purty country, with my kind of weather too. Havin` turkeys out there is the icin` on the cake.
> 
> Ya`ll make a fine lookin` camp too. `Preciate the pics, Mike. One of these days I hope I can make the trip out there...


 
Not sure iffin I'd like to take you hunting in a spot like that  You'd probably never think about the packout and who knows how deep or far back in the deep, dark, steep, thick stuff you pull the trigger on one 

Any time and you'd be WELCOME


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not sure iffin I'd like to take you hunting in a spot like that  You'd probably never think about the packout and who knows how deep or far back in the deep, dark, steep, thick stuff you pull the trigger on one
> 
> Any time and you'd be WELCOME





I`d just stay in there until it was cooked and ate up!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d just stay in there until it was cooked and ate up!


 

That's not much of a problem cause you get mighty hunger with all the walkin up then down. Sometimes not to bad if you find a good elk trail now and then they'll walk the side hills and stay out of the thick stuff then all of a sudden you notice you've turned and are going straight up or straight down into some stuff you might beable to see 5 yrds deep into and you're starting to get a long ways from camp   I ate like a horse and still came home to find out I'd dropped a couple of pounds


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, what a great rocking scenic experience.  Fine job on a good looking camp setup & being so prepared.  Sorry the hunting trip did not turn out like ya'll hoped in bringing home the elk venison, but I bet ya'll learned lots that will help you in next year's adventure.  Thanks for posting all the story details & photos.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow, what a great rocking scenic experience. Fine job on a good looking camp setup & being so prepared. Sorry the hunting trip did not turn out like ya'll hoped in bringing home the elk venison, but I bet ya'll learned lots that will help you in next year's adventure. Thanks for posting all the story details & photos.


 

Thanks Patrick   As much as havin elk steaks to bring home would have been nice I still had a good time. Wandered thru some good lookin country with lots of sign that they had been there and with 3 special tags in camp really hoped to get a share of some meat but as you know it's hunting sometime theys there then sometimes they ain't. Oh well maybe next time. I enjoyed the trip and even spent a few nights after everone else went to sleep just sitting around drinkin a cold beer and watchin the fire and listening to a whole lot of silence 

Hey who knows maybe I can get drawn for that special tag. I've gotten 7 elk with the Hawkins in the past 1 spike and 6 cows but just maybe if I get drawn I can get the biggen or maybe just beable to come home with some elk steaks off of a small one, good memeories and of course some cool pics


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 9, 2012)

For some strange reason, my feet are suddenly cold.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful country and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## collardncornbread (Nov 12, 2012)

Talkin about them big tracks. I tell you they grow some  real nice wabbits out there. And you will like the story about the time we set the tent up in the snow after dark. Over a snowshoe hole...During the night the rabbit woke up and took a run in the tent...But Ill share the whole story when I have time...


----------

